# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Bluetooth HC-06 115200 baud

## BloodDonor89

Καλησπερα, εχω ενα bluetooth module HC-06, και το σεταρα στα 115200 baud rate αλλα πλεον δεν δουλευει (αναβει το λαμπακι), αλλα δεν δεχεται δεδομενα ουτε λαμβανει τιποτα. Το ξανα εβαλα να το σεταρω παλι σε χαμηλοτερο baud αλλα δεν ανταποκρινεται στις εντολες. 

Κατα τις αναζητησεις που εκανα, διαβασα οτι τα windows δεν διαβαζουν απο 115200 baud και πανω. Τι μπορει να γινει τωρα; 

Υ.Γ. Δεν ξερω αν ποσταρα σωστα.

----------


## nikosp

Δεν ξέρω αλλά λέω εγώ μήπως χάλασε και θέλει καινούργιο ?

----------


## BloodDonor89

> Δεν ξέρω αλλά λέω εγώ μήπως χάλασε και θέλει καινούργιο ?



Μα το ιδιο προβλημα το εχω και στα δυο module που εχω! Και μαλιστα λεω το ιδιο ακριβως που ειπες, μια χαλασε. Βαζω το αλλο το γυρναω σε baud 115200 του δινω το ονομα που ηθελα, τον κωδικο, αλλα και παλι τα ιδια!

----------


## gsmaster

Ο αντάπτορ που έχεις παίζει καλά σε αυτή την ταχύτητα? Δοκίμασέ τον με loopback το tx με το rx πρέπει ότι στέλνεις να σου γυρίζει πίσω.

----------


## BloodDonor89

Λοιπον επειδη μου εσπασε τα νευρα και δεν ειχα καθαρο μυαλο, φωναξα εναν φιλο που ασχολειται κι αυτος! Εφερε και τα δικα του "παιχνιδια". Το προβλημα ξεκινησε απο τις usb θυρες του laptop, Εδιναν πολυ ρευμα με αποτελεσμα να καψουν οτι regulator υπηρχε ειτε στα arduino ειτε στα bluetooth module! 

Οταν βαζαμε το bluetoοth πανω στο arduino τοτε αρχιζε και ζεσταινοταν εντονα και τα 2. Βαλαμε ενα καλο να δουμε, στην αρχη δουλευε μια χαρα, αλλα μετα απο ενα φορτωμα του arduino με το λογισμικό άρχιζε να κάνει κι αυτό το ίδιο! 

Δεν ξερω τι και πως εγινε αυτο...μου φαινεται καπως περιεργο! :/

----------


## gsmaster

τα bluetooth παίζουν στα 3-4 volt. Αν τους έδινες 5V τότε λογικό να τραβάνε πολύ ρεύμα και να ζεσταίνονται, και τελικά να καίγονται.

----------


## andreasmon

το bluetooth module HC-06 δουλεύει με 3,3 βόλτ και όχι με τα 5 της θύρας usb.Πρέπει να τοποθετήσεις ενδιάμεσα έναν  Level Converter αλλιώς το έκαψες.....

Κοίτα το βίντεο τα εξηγεί αναλυτικά..

*Arduino Tutorial: Bluetooth HC-06 module tutorial on with Arduino Uno and Android App*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJvtMszk2G4

----------


## fivosv

Αυτό το ότι τα Windows ports δεν παίζουν σε 115.200 είναι μύθος.
Τι έκδοση Windows έχεις? Τουλάχιστον σε Windows 7-64 που κάνω τις περισσότερες δοκιμές μου, δουλεύω συνέχεια με Arduino σε 115.200 χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Το μόνο που μου έχει τύχει με HC-05 είναι να χάνει κάποιους χαρακτήρες (μία στο τόσο) στα 115.200 οπότε το κατέβασα στα 57.600 και μετά δούλευε κανονικά.
Αυτό όμως ήταν πρόβλημα του Bluetooth module, όχι των Windows.

Τώρα σχετικά με το HC-06 υπάρχουν κάποια modules (HC-05 / HC-06) που δέχονται τροφοδοσία 3.6V ως 6V αλλά τα σήματα επικοινωνίας τους εξακολουθούν να είναι 3.3V.
Αν είναι από αυτά τα modules μπορείς να τo τροφοδοτήσεις με τα 5V του USB κανονικά αλλά θα πρέπει να βάλεις ένα voltage divider (με δύο αντιστάσεις) ή άλλο κύκλωμα προσαρμογής 5V => 3V ανάμεσα στο TXD του Arduino και το το RXD του HC-06 (η αντίστροφη σύνδεση, HC-06 TXD στο RXD του Arduino δεν χρειάζεται converter).

Φυσικά όλα τα παραπάνω ισχύουν αν το Arduino που χρησιμοποιείς είναι 5V. Αν χρησιμοποιείς Arduino έκδοσης 3.3V αλλάζουν τα πράγματα.

Με λίγα λόγια αν δεν βγάλεις άκρη, πες μας τα παρακάτω μήπως κατεβάσουμε καμιά καλύτερη ιδέα για το πρόβλημά σου:
α) Ποιο Arduino χρησιμοποιείς κι αν είναι 3.3 ή 5V

β) Ποιο HC-06 module έχεις πάρει (κατά προτίμηση με link στον πωλήτη ώστε να φαίνονται οι προδιαγραφές του)

γ) Έχεις κάποιο FTDI (USB to serial TTL converter)?
Αν έχεις και μπορεί να γυρίζει από 5V σε 3V, μπορείς να συνδέσεις απευθείας πάνω του το HC-06 και να το προγραμματίσεις (baudrate, name, password, κλπ) και να δεις αν δουλεύει πριν το συνδέσεις στο Arduino.


ΥΓ: Διόρθωσα το "3.6V ως 5V" που είχα γράψει παραπάνω, σε "3.6V ως 6V" που είναι το σωστό

----------


## BloodDonor89

Και τα δυο εδώ και ένα χρόνο τα δούλευα με 5 volt. Και ο φίλος μου που έχει πάντα 5v δίνει. Και μάλιστα το ένα έχει δουλέψει πάρα πολύ στα 5v χωρίς προβλήμα. 

Όσο για voltage divider το δοκίμασα αλλά και πάλι. 

Θα δοκιμάσω αυτό με το ftdi πάλι στα 3.3 να δω. Και θα ενημερώσω. 

Χμμ αν και υποψιάζομαι τι παίζει να έκανε τη ζημιά... Σε ενα arduino nano έσκασε ο regulator και μάλλον πήρε μαζί του όλα τα υπόλοιπα.

Δυστυχώς λινκ από τα Bluetooth δεν έχω από eBay τα είχα πάρει (αλλά και τα δυο θυμάμαι ότι έλεγαν εως 6 volt). Αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι αλήθεια ή όχι αυτά που αναφέρει το ebay.

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

